# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Hitno trebam pomoć RODA - Đurđevac - Kloštar Pod.

## ivano2

Hitno trebamo pomoć RODA-e ili forumašica sa područja Kloštra Podravskog - trebalo bi pomoći jednoj mladoj samohranoj mami da ostvari svoja prava na porodiljnu naknadu - više o tome na http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...Vas javite se!

----------


## Mukica

a zasto treba bit bas s tog podrucja?

----------


## ivano2

Zato što je osoba kojoj treba pomoć jako slabo upućena u svoja prava, i ne razlikuje uopće porodiljnu naknadu, socijalnu pomoć i ostalo jedno od drugoga - i po mom mišljenju trebamo nekoga tko ima malo vremena i volje otići sa njome do nadležnih institucija u Đurđevcu i pomoći joj oko papirologije - ja sam probala sa njom preko telefona i kad smo se vidjele u ZG, međutim to baš i ne ide tako lako - pa mislim da je osim principa da je netko uzme za ruku i pomogne joj da obavi to što treba sve ostalo uzaludno (ili će trajati vječno). A isto tako trebalo bi pomoći oko eventualne kupnje kuće - detalji na topicu Pomoć mladoj nezaposlenoj mami. 
Kako ja radim do 17 sati i onda preuzimam bebača - nisam u mogućnosti sama sjesti u auto i pomoći joj, pa eto trebam dobru duša sa tog područja koja može i želi pomoći...a i lakše je da je to netko iz Đurđevca tko zna gdje su HZZO, HZZ, CZSS a možda i poznaje nekoga tko radi u tim institucijama....

----------


## TinnaZ

curke iz Đurđevca, škicnite

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...078678#1078678

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0

biljana je sama predala dokumentaciju za porodiljni, bilo bi dobro da ima netko da pogleda tu kućicu prije nego da novce za nju

----------

